# Whats your favorite Duck decoys



## laxratnd

hey guys, i am looking to stock up on a lot of duck decoys, mallards, buffleheads, and some others. I was wonder what are you favorite brand decoys you like and the ones you think are the best.

thanks

lax


----------



## fowl_play

ghg were my favorite, but i seen dakota's ducks the other day......ya they are my favorite now for mallards


----------



## WingedShooter7

GHG- Just like the fact that they are probably the most realistic, and so far after using the ones I've had for 3 years they are durable


----------



## Save Hens

GHG- so many diff. choices


----------



## duck-band

I'd have to say G&H are the most durable decoys out there by far. Yes i agree they are not quite as realistic as the GHG floaters but i got 2 dozen bluebill decoys two years ago and the keels have started to break on a few of them and the sand has started to come out of them. but after seeing the new Dakota floaters I'd have to say that they would be for sure worth a try....very realistic looking decoys


----------



## Deer_Slayer

im just gonna go with my hotbuy mallards, my brother works a cabelas so we get them for 22 a dozen. otherwise theyre 24 or 25, got 2 dozen had for 3 seasons now, mix it with a dozen mixed ones he gots and we kill ducks over them all the time... dont feild hunt much but cant go wrong for 22 a dozen lol


----------



## I'm with Diver

G&H


----------



## choc24/7

plasti-duk by far are the best out there


----------



## 9manfan

G&H, by far the most durable decoy on the market,,,,


----------



## laxratnd

Hey guys,

well i have a dozen of the G&H and another two dozen of some other brand that was giving to me.

I see you guys like the dakota duck decoys, but i cant seem to find there duck decoys, all i see are the goose decoys. Can anybody lend a hand with that.

I am also looking for a good quality decoy for green wing teals, bufflehead and hooded mergansers.

Does anybody have an good brands they like for those. thanks

lax


----------



## Jewish Mallard

featherflex is all we use


----------



## AdamFisk

I'm with Diver said:


> G&H


for water, OK.

How about field hunting????? :lol:

It just kills you to give Avery a compliment, doesn't it?


----------



## retired

GHG - But the paint chips off BAD. I have a couple of dozen Green Wing and Widgeon decoys that were only used twice and the paint came off so bad, I can't use them. The Mallard and Pintail decoys peel too but not so bad. They aren't abused either. We stack them in the bottom of the boat after each use. Any ideas on how to prevent the paint from peeling short of buying those expensive pocket decoy bags?


----------



## laxratnd

Hey guys, i use my decoys on long island, NY in the saltwater around me. They do get beat up sometimes but the G&H have lasted pretty well and help up well over two seasons.

but need to add some variety to them now.


----------



## WingedShooter7

retired said:


> GHG - But the paint chips off BAD. I have a couple of dozen Green Wing and Widgeon decoys that were only used twice and the paint came off so bad, I can't use them. The Mallard and Pintail decoys peel too but not so bad. They aren't abused either. We stack them in the bottom of the boat after each use. Any ideas on how to prevent the paint from peeling short of buying those expensive pocket decoy bags?


If the decoys start chipping paint right out of the box, or after say one use, you should call Customer Service they can more than likely help you out.


----------



## blhunter3

AdamFisk said:


> I'm with Diver said:
> 
> 
> 
> G&H
> 
> 
> 
> for water, OK.
> 
> How about field hunting????? :lol:
> 
> It just kills you to give Avery a compliment, doesn't it?
Click to expand...

I think he would die before he said anythign nice about Avery.


----------



## blhunter3

WingedShooter7 said:


> retired said:
> 
> 
> 
> GHG - But the paint chips off BAD. I have a couple of dozen Green Wing and Widgeon decoys that were only used twice and the paint came off so bad, I can't use them. The Mallard and Pintail decoys peel too but not so bad. They aren't abused either. We stack them in the bottom of the boat after each use. Any ideas on how to prevent the paint from peeling short of buying those expensive pocket decoy bags?
> 
> 
> 
> If the decoys start chipping paint right out of the box, or after say one use, you should call Customer Service they can more than likely help you out.
Click to expand...

Their Customer Service must get phone call nonstop then. :eyeroll:


----------



## blhunter3

G&H

GHG look nice and that's it. The paint doesn't stick at all.


----------



## WingedShooter7

blhunter3 said:


> G&H
> 
> GHG look nice and that's it. The paint doesn't stick at all.












40+ dozen Decoys out there, not sure how old they were but this was in december so we'll go with at least a year. Paint perfectly on.

But that's only 480 decoy's....

What decoy's did you have a problem with BL?


----------



## blhunter3

Avery lesser's the paint and the flocking came off from putting them in the bag.

Avery Life Size mallards, pintails, woodducks, ringnecks, the paint was coming off and non of the keels fit well

Avery Over Size black ducks, the paint was coming off.

I bought these decoys over a 4 year span, you a guy cannot tell me it was jsut one bad year of paint.

Oh yeah, my Avery gun case, which has been used 3 times in coming apart.


----------



## The Canuck Kid

I have used GHG for a number of years and the paint dose not hold up that well. But right out of the box GHG looks great! 
I have never used G&H so if someone wants to send me 1 or 2 to try them out that would be great. :wink:

I actually like Flambeau mallards. The paint holds up, the coloring is alright, they are a fair size and they are not very expensive!


----------



## TEALMAN

For divers I would go with Herters they can take some abuse and some shot.


----------



## WingedShooter7

BL did you try calling avery or the store you bought them from since the paint/ flocking was coming off right out of the box? Was the paint chipping off a little or was it flaking off to a point? Was the flocking literally coming off or where some small black stuff flaking off?

Have any pics?


----------



## blhunter3

WingedShooter7 said:


> BL did you try calling avery or the store you bought them from since the paint/ flocking was coming off right out of the box? Was the paint chipping off a little or was it flaking off to a point? Was the flocking literally coming off or where some small black stuff flaking off?
> 
> Have any pics?


I took the lesser's back to the store and the store manager said thats what flocking does, it falls off right away.

I couldn't take the duck deoys back as they were a gift from my uncle in Colorado.

The paint on the lesser's was scratching as well as flaking in a few spots.

I called Avery and they were no help at all. And I don't have any pictures as I sold them.


----------



## WingedShooter7

blhunter3 said:


> WingedShooter7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BL did you try calling avery or the store you bought them from since the paint/ flocking was coming off right out of the box? Was the paint chipping off a little or was it flaking off to a point? Was the flocking literally coming off or where some small black stuff flaking off?
> 
> Have any pics?
> 
> 
> 
> I took the lesser's back to the store and the store manager said thats what flocking does, it falls off right away.
> 
> I couldn't take the duck deoys back as they were a gift from my uncle in Colorado.
> 
> The paint on the lesser's was scratching as well as flaking in a few spots.
> 
> I called Avery and they were no help at all. And I don't have any pictures as I sold them.
Click to expand...

Well that's unforunate you had such a problem.


----------



## blhunter3

It's real hit or miss with Avery, mostly miss. When I buy a decoy I want it to last for a long time. Which is my Im getting all G&H decoys.


----------



## retired

Glad to see others are having the same paint problems with GHG decoys. I bought mine in 2006 and couldn't hunt for two seasons due to cancer related health issues. I took them out of the box last season and was very disappointed. I called Avery and told them the issue and they said they couldn't help because the decoys were over two years old. I totally understand that. However, I'm working on a method of sealing them with a flat drying finish. So far all is well.


----------



## WingedShooter7

retired said:


> Glad to see others are having the same paint problems with GHG decoys. I bought mine in 2006 and couldn't hunt for two seasons due to cancer related health issues. I took them out of the box last season and was very disappointed. I called Avery and told them the issue and they said they couldn't help because the decoys were over two years old. I totally understand that. However, I'm working on a method of sealing them with a flat drying finish. So far all is well.


That sounds pretty cool, how do you do that?


----------



## I'm with Diver

Avery= No Customer Service


----------



## retired

That sounds pretty cool, how do you do that?

I'll let you know as soon as I get the testing completed. Too early to tell yet.


----------



## mlrdklr

Haven't seen any of the finished decoys yet but the carvings look great and I have heard nothin but good things and am excited about the new dakota duck decoy as for where to see the pics of these there on the website www.dakotadecoy.com just scroll to the bottom...

As for ghg I have had the same problems with the paint from previous seasons


----------



## bluebird

G&H :beer:


----------



## T.Mayer

heres a pic of the dakota mallards not the best one but these are the best most realistic, durable decoy on the market...trust me Averys dont hold up at all


----------



## goosehunternd

MOJO mallard and 2 dozen bigfoots in the field, and you dont need decoys to hunt water when it is dark out


----------



## blhunter3

Hunting water is probably the best way to hunt ducks.


----------



## goosehunternd

I dont know if it is the best but it is the easiest! you dont even have to scout


----------



## blhunter3

You can't shoot teal, spoonbills, or divers in a field. And huntint water takes just as much scouting as does hunting land.


----------



## goosehunternd

You can just pick a large body of water and go out in a boat right before sun up, no scouting needed.


----------



## blhunter3

Not even close again ghnd. Hunting water is just as tough as hunting fields.


----------



## goosehunternd

I guess anyway you look at it it takes absolutely 0 talent to shoot ducks.


----------



## barebackjack

goosehunternd said:


> I guess anyway you look at it it takes absolutely 0 talent to shoot ducks.


Especially if you use avery decoys and zink calls. They just commit suicide over those things.


----------



## hammerhead

T.Mayer said:


> heres a pic of the dakota mallards not the best one but these are the best most realistic, durable decoy on the market...trust me Averys dont hold up at all


 How do you know they are the most durable mallard decoy on the market if they haven't even come out yet?


----------



## hammerhead

blhunter3 said:
 

> I took the lesser's back to the store and the store manager said thats what flocking does, it falls off right away.
> 
> The paint on the lesser's was scratching as well as flaking in a few spots.
> 
> And I don't have any pictures as I sold them.


 So were they fully flocked or painted. If you were have these major issues with these decoys funny someone would buy them


----------



## blhunter3

goosehunternd said:


> I guess anyway you look at it it takes absolutely 0 talent to shoot ducks.


Guess you have never been on a diver hunt. :eyeroll:


----------



## barebackjack

blhunter3 said:


> goosehunternd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess anyway you look at it it takes absolutely 0 talent to shoot ducks.
> 
> 
> 
> Guess you have never been on a diver hunt. :eyeroll:
Click to expand...

With you? Ya, that would be a challenge. :lol:


----------



## blhunter3

barebackjack said:


> blhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goosehunternd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess anyway you look at it it takes absolutely 0 talent to shoot ducks.
> 
> 
> 
> Guess you have never been on a diver hunt. :eyeroll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With you? Ya, that would be a challenge. :lol:
Click to expand...

I currently not set up for divers. Sold them all, starting over.


----------



## T.Mayer

hammerhead said:


> T.Mayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> heres a pic of the dakota mallards not the best one but these are the best most realistic, durable decoy on the market...trust me Averys dont hold up at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know they are the most durable mallard decoy on the market if they haven't even come out yet?
Click to expand...

i guess i am just assuming but i have heard things from the top on these and with dakotas quality and there known for the durability...ill let you know though...

ALSO....

if you guys quit hunting on the water then there would be a ton more ducks...its so horrible for ducks to get shot on the water...think about this guys...and im not talking about little pot holes, im talking lakes, and bigger waters


----------



## jonesy12

T.Mayer said:


> ALSO....
> 
> if you guys quit hunting on the water then there would be a ton more ducks...its so horrible for ducks to get shot on the water...think about this guys...and im not talking about little pot holes, im talking lakes, and bigger waters


This has to be one of the dumbest things I have ever heard someone say :eyeroll:


----------



## pintailtim

G&H, if you got to carry them. Cabelas milleniums if your hunting by boat and don't have to carry them!


----------



## USAlx50

goosehunternd said:


> I guess anyway you look at it it takes absolutely 0 talent to shoot ducks.


One could say the same about honkers if you look at it that way.


----------



## goosehunternd

USAlx50 said:


> goosehunternd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess anyway you look at it it takes absolutely 0 talent to shoot ducks.
> 
> 
> 
> One could say the same about honkers if you look at it that way.
Click to expand...

To us honks are easy, for BL it is a different story. One thing I want to try and master is deer hunting with a rifle, we ALL know that takes the most talent!


----------



## barebackjack

goosehunternd said:


> USAlx50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goosehunternd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess anyway you look at it it takes absolutely 0 talent to shoot ducks.
> 
> 
> 
> One could say the same about honkers if you look at it that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To us honks are easy, for BL it is a different story. One thing I want to try and master is deer hunting with a rifle, we ALL know that takes the most talent!
Click to expand...

Yes sir! Youve really got to be a multi-tasker to gun hunt deer. I mean, your working the brake and gas pedal (and the clutch it you drive a stick), you gotta get that annoying window down (even tougher with old manual windows-power windows are the greatest invention to deer hunting since the scoped rifle), and of course, it always helps to have a co-pilot who can steer while you chamber a round and get on target.


----------



## blhunter3

goosehunternd said:


> USAlx50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goosehunternd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess anyway you look at it it takes absolutely 0 talent to shoot ducks.
> 
> 
> 
> One could say the same about honkers if you look at it that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To us honks are easy, for BL it is a different story. One thing I want to try and master is deer hunting with a rifle, we ALL know that takes the most talent!
Click to expand...

Shooting honkers is about the easiest thing a guy could hunt. Deer hunting really doesn't take a ton of talent, but if a guys want a top quality deer then that really only takes time.


----------



## Rick Acker

T.Mayer said:


> hammerhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T.Mayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> heres a pic of the dakota mallards not the best one but these are the best most realistic, durable decoy on the market...trust me Averys dont hold up at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALSO....
> 
> if you guys quit hunting on the water then there would be a ton more ducks...its so horrible for ducks to get shot on the water...think about this guys...and im not talking about little pot holes, im talking lakes, and bigger waters
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Well, what about the guys who like to hunt Divers? Not going to find them on your smaller sloughs...It's not illegal and there's more to life than Mallards! :beer:


----------



## T.Mayer

^
^
^
im not referring to divers, thats the only place you can shoot them..what im talking about are birds that roost on the water, pinnies, mallards, honkers, etc. if people let them sit on the water there would be more around, b/c once you shoot birds off there roost they leave and they arent coming back anytime soon...i realize that guys like to shoot divers i should have been more specific...im not a diver hunter(considering ive never been on a diver hunt) but i would like to one day do it...if you think about what im saying here you will understand!


----------



## Andrew Bremseth

There is a difference between hunting water and busting a roost.....

Scouting will inform you of what bodies of water are roosting the birds and also which spots are the day loafs.

Hunting a non-roost body of water will not push the ducks out any faster than it would if they got shot in a field.

With that being said, you will find me in a field.... praying the roost doesnt get busted. :beer:


----------



## Snowgooser

I haven't picked them up yet, but the silo sock field mallards look pretty good, at least online. The older style ones are plenty good for bulking the spread, but the new heads ( I think they are called full breast or something like that) would be perfect in the kill hole.


----------



## Blue Plate

T.Mayer said:


> i guess i am just assuming but i have heard things from the top on these and with dakotas quality and there known for the durability...ill let you know though...
> 
> ALSO....
> 
> if you guys quit hunting on the water then there would be a ton more ducks...its so horrible for ducks to get shot on the water...think about this guys...and im not talking about little pot holes, im talking lakes, and bigger waters


The Dakota goose decoys are not even durable. How could you even know if a decoy that has not even hit the market is durable?

From my experience G&H makes a durable decoy. The one I have ( 20 years old) have held up great.


----------



## NDTerminator

I've been buying decoys since the late 60's, so I've seen & owned or own about everything that has come down the road. So here are my favorites...

Water Decoys: For carrying into sloughs & puddles, G&H's. For big water hunting out of my War Eagle where weight & bulk isn't an issue, Herter's Burlap Supremes. Both the G&H & Herters Burlaps are legendary for their toughness & not losing paint. The Herter's model 72 Burlaps are IMO the best big water decoys I've ever used, period...

If I could only have one type of floating duck decoy, it would be G&H. I have G&H floaters in every puddle duck species they make. Early season I use mostly gadwall, teal, hen widgeon, hen pintail, hen mallard, then feed in colored drakes as the season progresses. Some of the most memorable shoots I've had are by putting 5 or 6 gadwalls in a small puddle...

Field Decoys (goose): Full Body, Make mine either Bigfoot or Dakotas. I'm so impressed with Dakotas that I'm in the process changing my entire FB spread into Dakotas.

Shells: G&H Magnum & Super Magnum. Easy to store & pack in, tough, paint doesn't chip off. If a guy is just starting out, I recommend he get 18 G&H Mag shells, a decent short reed, and learn to honk, cluck, and moan. He'll kill birds...

Ones To Stay Away From: (this is from experience, BTW) Carrylites (paint chips off easily & when it does, good luck getting replacement paint to stick). Also GHG, particularly their "Hot Buy" line. Cheap, paint chips off, poor customer service...


----------

